# [LaTeX] Änderungen bei mehrfachen LaTeX-Durchläufen feststellen



## Shakie (24. September 2007)

*Hallo liebe LaTeXler!*
Ich habe ein Problem das sich gut mit dem Problem der Erstellung eines Inhaltsverzeichnisses vergleichen lässt:
damit LaTeX überhaupt ein Inhaltsverzeichnis auf der 1. Seite erstellen kann, muss es wissen, wie viele Kapitel es gibt. Dazu startet man LaTex einmal, dann merkt es sich die Kapitel in einer Datei (*.aux). Startet man LaTeX nun ein zweites Mal, dann werden die gespeicherten Informationen aus der Datei gelesen und das Inhaltsverzeichnis erstellt.
*
Meine Frage ist nun:*
Woher weiß LaTeX, ob es die Informationen sammeln und in die Datei *reinschreiben* soll oder ob die Datei bereits vollständig ist und aus ihr *gelesen* werden soll?

Ich verwende nämlich auch eine temporäre Datei um Informationen darin zu Speichern und diese bei Erneutem Durchlauf zu verwenden. Allerdings mache ich die Entscheidung, ob gelesen oder geschrieben werden soll, davon abhängig, ob die temporäre Datei existiert oder nicht.
Das bedeutet, wenn Änderungen im Dokument vorgenommen wurden, dann muss man per Hand die temporäre Datei löschen, damit diese zuerst aktualisiert wird.

Gibt es eine Art Checksumme oder von LaTeX generierte Versionsnummer, die ich zusätzlich in die temporäre Datei schreiben könnte?
Oder wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

Liebe Grüße,
Shakie


----------

